# Assassins Creed Unity FPS und Auslastung



## Cyternitas (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

hab da mal ne frage, bzw. mich würd eure meinung dazu interessieren.
ich hab mir acu geholt bin auf patch 1.4 (1.3 lief besser, aber egal jetzt) und hab mal die systemlast beim spielen beobachtet.

kurz zur hardware:
cpu AMD FX-8350 (nicht oc)
2 x amd radeon hd 7850 mit jeweils 2gb (oc auf 1050 gpu takt, und 1300 speichertakt)
8gb arbeitsspeicher

ich spiele auf mittlerer auflösung mit hohen grafikdetails nur blooming und vsync ist aus und erreiche damit framerates von so 17 - 26.
interessant aber finde ich, dass weder cpu noch gpu voll ausgelastet sind. die cpu geht bis max 90% (all cpu-meter) hoch die gpu kommt maximal auf 25%(GPU-Z)  und im graka speicher sind noch n paar mb übrig.
auch pc arbeitsspeicher ist nicht voll.


wieviel und hat das überhaupt was zu bedeuten?
habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?

vielen dank


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2014)

AC Unity ist halt technisch ziemlich verhunzt worden - ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Dir das schon bekannt war, aber so isses leider. Oder SOLLTE es seit dem Patch behoben sein? Was auch passieren kann: vlt. gibt es ein Problem wegen Crossfire? Normal hat man mit EINER 7850 halt diese FPS-Werte sogar in High, soweit ich es hier sehe: Assassin's Creed Unity GPU Benchmark – 4GB VRAM Use, GTX 980 vs. Others | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks  in der Mitte der Seite sind einige Benchmark-Tabellen.


----------



## Cyternitas (23. Dezember 2014)

ja ist wirklich verbuggt das spiel.
erstaunlicher weise läuft acu ohne crossfire viel besser. liegt aber net an crossfire selbst, denn andere spiele laufen mit crossfire, erwartungsgemäß, besser.

mein tipp crossfire ausmachen bei unity


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2014)

Jo, klar läuft es normalerweise mit CF schneller - aber manche Games "bocken" halt mit CF oder auch SLI. Da scheint AC-U wohl offenbar auch zuzugehören...


----------



## AC3 (29. Dezember 2014)

unity läuft nur auf intel cpus gut.
des weiteren benötigt es für AMD gpus die neusten "omega" beta treiber.


----------

